# where do i get these lights?



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

could someone do me a favor? whatch this video... 



 ...and go straight to the third car (it's blue, has a nismo license plate and is at about 0:17 in the video). where or how do i get those headlight?


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

That's my car  These are custom made


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

well i have to say the car looks great, amazing color and the lights look awesome. how'd you make them? were they hard to aim?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah please do tell how you made them....enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

well I cut away the back of the headlight where the bulb goes and I placed some 3" fog lights in place, you got to reinforce the bottom of the headlight to make it stronger fot the fog's bracket. Good luck


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

i was thinkin of the same basic idea but instead of foglight, using after market integra lights with halos.


----------



## '83 B11 (Aug 29, 2009)

I like your car and headlights, but what I want to know is where to get the bumper at 1:58 or body kit on car at 2:23 If anyone knows please let me know. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

i was thinking of trying maybe like a mk i, ii, or iii jetta/golf body kit. that or the stock front bumber lip off an 80's volvo 240


----------



## dc588 (Aug 14, 2007)

clean ride ! any pics under the hood ?


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

on 1.58 that's another car, not mine but I believe that it was custom made.


----------

